

Cool Domains with a Little Bit Hack - jeffisabelle
http://muhammetcan.net/cool-domains-with-a-little-bit-hack/

======
rtpg
I remember some web services that would basically delete your account after a
year of inactivity or so , like your Diablo account. I really wish domain
names would be the same. Actually, anything isomorphic (like twitter handles)
should be the same.

~~~
icebraining
Define "inactivity". No DNS records? Because if I simply have an MX record, I
could be receiving tons of emails without displaying any activity. Domains
aren't just for websites.

------
LeoPanthera
Previously on HN: The Hipster Domain Finder
[http://www.hipsterdomainfinder.com/](http://www.hipsterdomainfinder.com/)

------
tlrobinson
Just a reminder: these sort of domain hacks are subject to the whims of that
ccTLD's country, e.x. Libya in the case of .ly

------
ohashi
Then you just have a crappy extension instead.

